# Drilling out stainless steel screws



## oomfh (Mar 28, 2010)

Had to drill out the heads of ss screws that were seized in the mast.

I need to drill out the studs so I can re-tap the holes.

Used a '***** punch" as a starter for the pilot bit - but the bit appears to have drifted. I am using a carbide drill bit but making little progress.

Discovered quickly that Dremel is wholly underpowered for the project.

Suggestions?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Try a cobalt Bit..start smaller, slower speed and use a good cutting oil.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

use a bit made of high speed steel or cobalt with a starter point. it might start to wonder and you will need to angle the bit to steer it to the center. once in the center you can drill straight through. use a cutting oil, like Rapid tap. do not use oil that is not a cutting oil as it will make things worse.


----------



## oomfh (Mar 28, 2010)

overbored said:


> use a bit made of high speed steel or cobalt with a starter point. it might start to wonder and you will need to angle the bit to steer it to the center. once in the center you can drill straight through. use a cutting oil, like Rapid tap. do not use oil that is not a cutting oil as it will make things worse.


Well, overbored, after reading the above after I acquired _true_ cobalt drill bits (not the total junk that Rigid calls "Coldfire"), cutting oil (not 3-in-1) and I am thrilled with the results. Two holes so far with a single bit.

Thank goodness for the internet. Not sure where or how long it would take to find this info pre-internet. 90% (or more) of my time on this topic has been research.

SWEET!!!


----------



## oomfh (Mar 28, 2010)

Update:

Make that (4) holes (or studs drilled out) on (1) drill bit.

Also discovered - as you angle the drill to get it back on center - the more (naturally) material you remove. Then what little is left of the stud twists out . . . meaning no need to re-tap - just run the tap through (as a chaser) to clean the threads.


----------



## oomfh (Mar 28, 2010)




----------

